# Am I Doing this wrong??



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

*Is this the Way to extent you're trestle?* 



























The Bents sure are Heavy!!

Sean


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Sean, I would say you are very fortunate to have a good heavy duty crane there to help you get the job done.

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh, it sure makes for a better picture than the way _I_ did it!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are some cool looking pics Sean 

Chris


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

How many more bents you putting in? Where is it heading? Looks good, great pics.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Absolutely Positively with out a shadow of a doubt that is the exact way to assemble trestles and bents. They are great pictures. Post some more as you progress

It is always great to show you MOW equipment in your pic's


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say it is. The only thing wrong is there is nobody standing around with their hands in their pockets (supervising).

Great photos, thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who was it that had the twin engineers? They were in all his construction pic's supervising the job They had on treanchcoats.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it's done as far as I'm going to go for now. I'll be making a covered bridge were you see the plank between the granite and trestle. here are the pics.





































Sean


----------

